# Change drawer



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sup dudes,

So this morning when I got into my car, the little chage drawer had popped open an now won't close. Anyone know how I can fix it? See pic below:











Thanks in advance


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

no idea man butttt i want one of those in my jetta:thumbup: i hate the little crap i have


----------



## Brachial Plexus (Feb 11, 2011)

Methinks a coin popped over the rear lip and is wedged in such a way as to prevent draw closure...ya think? Try lookin?


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Brachial Plexus said:


> Methinks a coin popped over the rear lip and is wedged in such a way as to prevent draw closure...ya think? Try lookin?


I was thinking the same thing, but how do I get the drawer out to check?


----------

